
Tor Hidden Services Are a Failed Technology - smacktoward
https://www.lawfareblog.com/tor-hidden-services-are-failed-technology-harming-children-dissidents-and-journalists
======
ghastmaster
Incredible! I have to give credit to the author for linking to their sources.
The idea that Tor Hidden Services are failed technology is juxtaposed by the
arguments put forward in this article. "Bad technology" from the authors
viewpoint would be more accurate.

The premise and conclusion of this argument that Tor Hidden Services are a net
negative and we should develop an alternative technology for anonymity is
laughably naive. There is no way to preserve the good and block the bad
without compromising the good(at a tech level).

It is a moot point even if there was. The cat is already out of the bag.

